# Omega Pw Yellow Glass?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi folks. I've got an Omega PW which dates to around 1917 by serial number. It appears to be in a gunmetal case with black coating to inside covers (probably worn off outer covers). The glass is yellow but the face is white and pristine inside. The face can be seen clearly through it. A friend has suggested that the yellowing could be due to mustard gas in the first world war. There is no broad arrow marking to be seen. Pics to follow when the camera battery charges up.

Thoughts folks?

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

its not UV stable like modern ones so it loses its colour in sunlight  had a few do this, makes a really nice transformation when you put new one in


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Could just be UV light over the years.

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

dobra said:


> Could just be UV light over the years.
> 
> Mike


Really? Hadn't considered that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A quick pic of the watch in question:-



Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Should be able to get a replacement from Cousins easily enough once you get the size


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just whipped it out and it's plastic!

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

yes, thats why it wasnt UV stable, glasses cope much better


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

New glass ordered. Then to fit it!  Patience, patience, patience!

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

tixntox said:


> New glass ordered. Then to fit it!  Patience, patience, patience!
> 
> Mike


I find it best to fit it to the bezel with the bezel off the watch , then put the bezel and crystal on the watch .

There is more give and movement in the bezel with it off the watch and it's easier to gently work it in , plus you don't risk it slipping and bending the hands or something like that.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

andyclient said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > New glass ordered. Then to fit it!  Patience, patience, patience!
> ...


I agree. It's a gunmetal bezel with a brass insert. I used to put them on an electric light bulb to expand the bezel but bulbs are getting harder to find. I shall have to nick the bedside lamp! "She" will not be happy if she catches me. :sweatdrop:

Mike


----------

